# Window shopping



## ickysticky (Oct 23, 2009)

I am window shopping at the Nirvana Shop right now and I was wondering about the strain "Full Moon". I would also like to go from one extreme to the next and try a full on Indica at the same time. Would anyone recommend a strain. To many damned choices so little time. As anyone tried the blackjack, it feels like it is calling out to me everytime I look it up. The full moon is def. on my list to try though. Thoughts, opinions, experiences, I am open.


----------



## kaneboy (Oct 23, 2009)

nirvanas white rhino -powerful easy to grow done in 8weeks also northern lights


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 23, 2009)

Ive grown their Papaya and Afghani which were both indicas.


----------

